# Your Username In An Anagram Maker



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's a link to the anagram maker I was using.

It's after 2:00 A.M. here, but I'm making this thread now anyway because I know I'll think this is a dumb idea in the morning.

The rules are simple. Take your username, stick it in an anagram maker, and post your best results. Here are a few tips:

1) If you're lucky, you'll get *lots* of results (upwards of 10,000). So you'll have to skim through and look for words that spark your interest.

2) Sometimes the best, most concise anagrams end up at the top of the list. Check there first. 

3) If you have numbers in your username, either exclude them or type them out as full words. (EX: 7 as "seven," but I'm sure you get the point ).

4) If your username is too short to be used or is for some other reason incompatible with the anagram maker, just use some other significant phrase: custom user title, etc.

5) Feel free to add puncuation (just not extra letters) if it helps people to make sense of the anagram.

Have fun (or not, because maybe this is a ridiculous idea. I'm too tired to tell ).

A few of mine for the hell of it:

Not Often Hashed
Fond To Heathens
Fan-Toothed Hens
He Oft Tanned Hos (wtf? )

Some good ones by others:

Loktide - Dike Lot
Jonathan Marklund = Anal Mad John Trunk
Petereanima = Manitee Rape
Paul Malmsteen = Anal Melts Me Up, Mesa Amp Tell Nu, Eat Small Men Up, All Man Must Pee
Centaur Porn = Ear Cunt Porn
ElDuderino = Oldie Nuder
Dudess, The Pwner! (a.k.a. Nerina) = Udders Then Spew, When Turds Speed
Eric Lamontagne = Anal Men Got Rice
FortePenance = Acne Feet Porn
Seedawakener = Weakened Ears
Ancestor = Cares Not


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 25, 2008)

No anagrams found.  the only one I can think of is Jed

I popped in Corrector Yui and got this: Rectory Curio, Ricer Court Yo, Ice Curry Root


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> No anagrams found.



Hmm, yours is a tough one. 

I'll figure something out...in the morning.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 25, 2008)

Nothing for my user name so I entered my whole name.

Pebbly Bozo
Ebb Bozo Ply


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 25, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Nothing for my user name so I entered my whole name.
> 
> Pebbly Bozo
> Ebb Bozo Ply


Blo Pez


----------



## loktide (Jul 25, 2008)

Liked To
Kited Lo
Dole Kit
Lode Kit
Doe Kilt
Ode Kilt
Toed Ilk
Dote Ilk
Kid Tole
Lid Toke
Old Tike
Old Kite
Dot Like
Ed Ilk To
Ed Kit Lo
Id Elk To
Do Elk It
Do Elk Ti
Dot Elk I

*Dike Lot*


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 25, 2008)

Dike Lot = Win.


----------



## Demeyes (Jul 25, 2008)

I got a few good ones.

Meed Yes
Deem Yes
Deems Ye
Meeds Ye
Seedy Em
*Seedy Me*
Eyed Ems
Ed See My


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 25, 2008)

Beat As Sin


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 25, 2008)

Trace Deeds (that sounds like a porno actor) 

Dead Secret (if I ever do an album, that's what I call it) 

Dead Erects (hell yes!!!!)

Jonathan marklund = Anal Mad John Trunk


----------



## petereanima (Jul 25, 2008)

Airman Tepee
Matinee Rape
Emirate Nape
A Meatier Pen
A Meat Repine
Enema Rape It

and:





* Marinate Pee*


----------



## twiztedchild (Jul 25, 2008)

Ditch Lewd Zit
Tech Wild Ditz
Twitch Zed Lid

and these are the rest 
Chid Dwelt Zit
Chid Ditz Welt
Child Zed Twit
Child Ditz Wet
Ditch Weld Zit
Ditch Zed Wilt
Etch Wild Ditz
Chi Dwelt Ditz
Chit Weld Ditz
Chit Lewd Ditz
Itch Weld Ditz
Itch Lewd Ditz
Witch Led Ditz


----------



## Naren (Jul 25, 2008)

Only 1 hit and I have no idea what the fuck the machine was thinking, because it's not English:

Ran En


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 25, 2008)

omg how pathetic, amongst all the other answers mine came up with Matt Ay Us. That's not an anagram!! That's just using spaces!!

A Tat My Us


----------



## Diogene303 (Jul 25, 2008)

Cool, 


mine came out as

Edge I No
Geed I On
Geed I No
Need Go I
Doge En I
Die En Go
End Ego I
Den Ego I
Dog Nee I

i also was bored and thought i'd try and see what Mesa Boogie came out as (see below) - 

Am Bee Go I So

Diogene


----------



## daybean (Jul 25, 2008)

I got EAR RUG! wtf....


----------



## loktide (Jul 25, 2008)

petereanima said:


> * Marinate Pee*



you should get the mods to rename your username


----------



## petereanima (Jul 25, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> omg how pathetic, amongst all the other answers mine came up with Matt Ay Us. That's not an anagram!! That's just using spaces!!
> 
> A Tat My Us



"A Twat My Ass"?


----------



## hide (Jul 25, 2008)

hide was a bit poor, so I went for Mattia Samory.
Here's what I got:

Tatamis Mayor - jap girls I'm coming - ius primae noctis reinstated
May Tits Aroma - mmmm, delicious
Am Mayo Artist - gotta ask mayonnes for an endorsement now
Imma Soya Tart - fuck yeah!
I Am A Satyr Tom - now you know it


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 25, 2008)

A Beer Mug
Eager Bum
Mega Rube


----------



## hide (Jul 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> Only 1 hit and I have no idea what the fuck the machine was thinking, because it's not English:
> 
> Ran En



Renna is reindeer in Italian


----------



## Naren (Jul 25, 2008)

And "Naren" is a form of "Narenai" (I can't become (something)/I couldn't become (something)) in Japanese.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 25, 2008)

Basally Sour
Salary Bolus
Syllabus Oar
Labour Slays
Bursa Alloys
A Balls Yours
A Syllabus Or
A Ballsy Sour
A Orally Buss
Baa Sol Surly
Basally Or Us
Basal Slur Yo
Allays Orb Us
Salary Lob Us
Salsa Blur Yo
Salsa Ruby Lo
Salsa Bury Lo
Salsa By Lour
Lab Lass Your
Lab Slays Our
Lab Royals Us

and...

Ball Ass Your


----------



## Ville (Jul 25, 2008)

No results for Ville...



Desecrated said:


> Trace Deeds (that sounds like a porno actor)
> 
> Dead Secret (if I ever do an album, that's what I call it)
> 
> ...


Got these with my full name 

Anal Pile Evil John
Heaven Jail In Poll
Leave Ninja Ho Pill
Alpha Level Join In
Japan Hellion Live


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 25, 2008)

Gazers Loin
Lazier Song
Zeals Groin
Also Zinger


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (Jul 25, 2008)

Napalm Eel Smut

Napalm Mule Set

Napalm Lets Emu

Anal Meets Lump

Anal Pestle Mum

Anal Melts Me Up 

Anal Melt Em Ups (Sounds like some sort of food, yum)

Mall At Semen Up

Male Ample Nuts

A Stale Men Plum

Mesa Amp Tell Nu (I don't know what those last two mean, but Mesa Amp!)

Eat Small Men Up

All Man Must Pee


My name is great for this 


Edit: For Yngwie Gilbert I got "Big Yen, Wet Girl"


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 25, 2008)

Ville said:


> No results for Ville...
> 
> 
> Got these with my full name
> ...



I think we are meant for each other


----------



## Leon (Jul 25, 2008)

Lone
Noel
En Lo


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jul 25, 2008)

403 found. Displaying all:


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jul 25, 2008)

Nothing funny with my Username, although my real forename gets:
"Do Oil"


----------



## cadenhead (Jul 25, 2008)

A few of mine 

Ached Dean
Dance Head
Caned Head - 
Ace Handed
Can Headed
A Ached End
A Dad Hence
Ace Had End
Ace Hand Ed
Acne Had Ed 
Can Dead Eh
Can Dead He
Can Head Ed


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 25, 2008)

*Suckle Envy*


----------



## Piledriver (Jul 25, 2008)

my nick is great 

Red Evil Rip
Diver Re Lip
Ed Liver Rip
Pride Liver(WTF?)


----------



## turmoil (Jul 25, 2008)

Turmoil
Mil Rout
Mil Tour
Moil Rut
Limo Rut
Milt Our
Toil Rum
Rim Lout
*I Lot Rum*
Lit Mu Or
Lit Um Or
Mi Lo Rut
Ti Lo Rum
It Lo Rum


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 25, 2008)

Only one for JJ Rodriguez: Zed Jig Juror.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jul 25, 2008)

Ear Cunt Porn

My favorite kind

Win!!


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (Jul 25, 2008)

I think Centaur won, but having the word Porn in your name is a huge advantage


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 25, 2008)

CentaurPorn said:


> Ear Cunt Porn
> 
> My favorite kind
> 
> Win!!



fap fap fap fap


You've been browsing my pr0n directory again haven't you?


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow guys, I'm getting a lot more responses than I thought I would. 

I've added some of the best to the front page (including "Manitee Rape" and "Ear Cunt Porn" ).


----------



## Ciprian (Jul 25, 2008)

Can I Rip


----------



## Lee (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't even need the anagram maker. There's not a lot you can do with my name


----------



## Naren (Jul 25, 2008)

Eel?


----------



## Lee (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, I figured that was a given  Either that or ele is it.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 25, 2008)

Lee said:


> Well, I figured that was a given  Either that or ele is it.



"Huntersville, NC" yields "Never Shill, Cunt."


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Jul 25, 2008)

mine has like 2342487346
here's some of my favorites
A Ed Shittier Turtle Hull
A Ed Their Ell Truth I Slut
A Ed Littler Sluttier Huh
A Ed Tellies Hurt Thru Lit

Poor ed


----------



## Piledriver (Jul 25, 2008)

oh i found another good one

Drip Evil Re

and if i go by Piledriver7(i spelled seven)which i noramlly go as my nick,just i dunno why in hear its not it.
i got:
Reverends Evil Pi
Need Silver Viper

and WTF
Devil Peens River


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 25, 2008)

Noodle Dunk Now


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 25, 2008)

Steal Erect


----------



## ElDuderino (Jul 25, 2008)

Doled Urine
Oldie Nuder
Oiled Under
Nude Rod Lie


----------



## Trespass (Jul 25, 2008)

My user name had only one thing that made sense, which was "Sat Press" 

However, my full real name gave me:
A Rhapsodical Knit  ([action=I]am always bitching about how I'm going to write a Rhapsody someday[/action])

First result too.

Edit: Further down is "A Atonal Kirsch Dip"

Kirsch being a type of brandy made in Germany 

"Dark Atonal Psi Chi"

 Atonality


----------



## HamBungler (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's the best I've found:

Lamb Hunger
Nag Humbler
Harm Bungle
Bang Me Hurl
Bang Em Hurl
Lamb Her Gun
Ban Her Glum
Bran Leg Hum
Bra Helm Gun
Ham Burn Leg


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't like mine at all.
Vulva Zebu In


----------



## Nerina (Jul 25, 2008)

Inaner
A Inner
Near In
Earn In
Ear Inn
Are Inn
Era Inn
Rain En
Rani En
An Rein
A Re Inn
An Re In
Ran En I


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 25, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Stuff!



Using "dudess, the pwner" I was able to get some interesting ones:

Reddest Hewn Pus 
We Pest Hundreds
Swept Her Sudden
Udders Then Spew 
When Turds Speed 
Weed Spend Hurts
Shred Unwed Pets 
Shrewd Spud Teen
Red Spud: The News (a companion for The Onion? )


----------



## Zak1233 (Jul 25, 2008)

"zakari dylan lezaja"

A Naked Liar Jazz Lay
A Laid Real Jazz Yank
Anal Leak Jazz Ya Rid
Naked Jail La Razz Ya


----------



## Purist (Jul 25, 2008)

I only got:

I Spurt
Pi Ruts
Pi Rust
Trip Us
Pis Rut
Sip Rut
Psi Rut
Sir Put
Stir Up
It Spur
Ti Spur

LOL


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jul 25, 2008)

Jingly Upon
Jig Pylon Nu
Lung Nip Joy
Jingly On Up

 Funnily enough, a lot of them sound like parody Chinese names. Lung Nip Joy, for example.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry for the late bump, I just tried this on a client and got this wonderful phrase; Eric Lamontagne - Anal Men Got rice.


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 28, 2008)

Acne Feet Porn


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 28, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Sorry for the late bump, I just tried this on a client and got this wonderful phrase; Eric Lamontagne - Anal Men Got rice.







FortePenance said:


> Acne Feet Porn


----------



## Groff (Jul 28, 2008)

*Mightiness*


...Win!


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, my old username was "levelhead", which yielded:

*Evade Hell*


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 28, 2008)

Weakened Ears  Thats just genius!
We are sneaked xD


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 29, 2008)

Cares Not , Cares Ton
Cat Snore
Scar tone

Those are the ones I liked.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, I have a lot of good ones.

Carnal Joke Spy
Cajolery Spank
Cankers Jalopy
Jack Layperson (my new porn name!)
Anal Jock Preys
Anal Copy Jerks
Canker Lap Joys
Lance Jays Pork


----------



## indyriot (Apr 24, 2011)

this is great.

various things i typed in
nemo - 'omen'
seventh layer (as in 'seventh layer of hell') - 'heavenly rest.'
dear diary - 'die dreary'
depression - 'personised'
gay dudes - 'dead guys' (lol)
devil - 'lived'
demon - 'do men'
amazing grace - 'camera gazing'

that's all i felt like doing xD i love it. hahah <3


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 24, 2011)

Maniac Rod - very nice porno feel to it

Acid Manor - no explanation needed

Coma Rand I


----------



## Dvaienat (Apr 24, 2011)

Tang
Gnat

There's not much you can do with my username, because it's too short.

Nevertheless, I had fun reading through the others in this thread.


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 24, 2011)

Teat Buck Me
Cake Butt Me
Tack Tube Em
Take Cum Bet
Cum Bet Kate


----------



## metalman_ltd (Apr 24, 2011)

None of mine were funny


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 24, 2011)

Pretty lame 

Flukier
Fie Lurk
Flue Irk
Fuel Irk
Like Fur
Elk Fur I


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 24, 2011)

Airman Gut
Marina Gut
A Train Mug


----------



## Greatoliver (Apr 24, 2011)

I got loads, but these are my favourite:

Overlarge It
Gaiter Lover
Voila Regret
A Tiger Lover
Oral Verge It


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ne-ne-ne-ne-NECRO BUMP

But anyways, the only anagram it found for scherzo was... scherzo.

I then tried "hearthattack" which was oe of my WoW names, came up with this:
Karate Thatch
A Hatchet Kart
Hatch Teak Rat


----------



## sk3ks1s (Apr 24, 2011)

... no anagram found.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 24, 2011)

Rival Chin Guns 
Lunch Virgins 
Vanishing Curl 
Anvil Crushing (who would'a thought!?)
Garlic Shiv Nun
Crash Vigil Nun
Vicar Lung Shin
Shaving Curl In
Hang Civil Runs
Raving Lunch Is
VULGAR CHINS IN  
Ah Curving Nils
Ha Curving Nils





Ravish Clung In
Anvils Inch Rug (I've been looking for that for AGES)
Anvils Inch Gun
ANVILS CHIN RUG  
Anvils Rich Snug 
Anvils Such Grin 
Viral Chugs In 
Viral Inch Snug 
VIRAL CHIN GUNS 
RIVAL CHIN GUNS


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 24, 2011)

RIVAL CHIN GUNS


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 24, 2011)

I know, right? Ah Curving Nils is a good one.

Better watch your back, Lofgren.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 24, 2011)

tried "tom marvolo riddle"

77k results and and not a single "Lord Voldemort"


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 24, 2011)

Epic fucking bump.


----------



## The Somberlain (Apr 24, 2011)

Bemoans Hitler
Banshie Molter
Absinthe Morel
Bearish Molten
Lesbian Mother
Manholes Biter


----------



## Sofos (Apr 24, 2011)

Offside Shit Roll


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 24, 2011)

*Bandage Lord *(That should so be my stage name if I ever start a band)
Blade Dragon(Seriously?)
A Branded Log
Balded Argon
A Bard Golden
A Darned Glob
A Dragon Bled
Gala Bred Don
Gala Bred Nod
Gala Bond Red
Bad Largo End
Radon Gal Deb
Bra Landed Gorofl

I'm so noble that I have two noble gases in my name! 

It came up with nothing for my real name.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 24, 2011)

*Cloudyhead*:
Lay Douched
Lady Douche
Deadly Ouch
Ya Cuddle Ho!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 24, 2011)

The Armada said:


> *Cloudyhead*:
> Lay Douched
> Lady Douche
> Deadly Ouch
> Ya Cuddle Ho!


----------



## ShiftKey (Apr 24, 2011)

Calm Egg I Om
Mega Cog Mil


----------



## leandroab (Apr 24, 2011)

The Armada said:


> *Cloudyhead*:
> Lay Douched
> Lady Douche
> Deadly Ouch
> Ya Cuddle Ho!



LADY DOUCHE!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 24, 2011)

*leandroab*
Banal Redo
Area Blond
Bad Loaner
Anal Bored
Anal Robed
Bread Loan
A Drab Noel
Bra Loaned
A Bola Nerd
Bad Earl, No!
Oral An Bed
And so many, many more...I think you win, dude. 
http://www.wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=leandroab


----------



## leandroab (Apr 24, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> *leandroab*
> Banal Redo
> Area Blond
> Bad Loaner
> ...




Dude, fucking win...


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Apr 24, 2011)

Machete Wrath Met


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 25, 2011)

Gas Hat Did End He (gimme money and i'll end mine GAS hat thank you)

Had Gas Ed Ed Nth I ( so i am the n th Ed Ed that had gas?wtf)

Dad Gas Ed He Nth I (like father like son? )

Sag Ha Did Ed Then ( gay perv)

Tag Ash Did End He (ok just a sec..ok now look down)


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 25, 2011)

Duh Golf Hug Grim
:golf: yeah!


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 25, 2011)

For my actual name I got:

Martini Elf
Airlift Men
A Rifle Mint
Retina Film.

Huh.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 25, 2011)

"Anagrams for: ibz rg

No anagrams found."


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 25, 2011)

Alberto:
Seems like someone's *Late Bro*.  (I know, that sucked)
Ear Bolt ---> Because rings and studs are overrated.

As for my username written as "AlbertoSeven"

Earlobe Vents 
Beaters Novel 
Notable Verse :myoozak:
Observant Lee 
Baronet Elves
A Bevel Stoner


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 25, 2011)

Lame Wurst
Meal Wurst
Male Wurst
Alert Swum
Water Slum
Murals Wet
Mural Stew
Maul Strew
Maul Wrest
Trawls Emu
Walrus Met
Ultra Mews
Trawl Muse
Trawl Emus
Law Muster
Lute Swarm
Maw Lustre
Warts Mule
Straw Mule
Swat Lemur
A Welt's Rum
La Mew Rust
La Stew Rum
Slam We Rut
Me Rust Law
Re: Smut Law
Mar We Lust
Mar We Slut
War Melt Us
War Me, Slut!


----------



## Djent (Apr 25, 2011)

Enema Once Polite
Napoleon Ice Meet
Cat Pile Me One One
Meanie Con Eel Pot

It's hard when there are 100,001 different anagrams to choose from.


----------



## ry_z (Apr 25, 2011)

I used my actual name, since 'ry_z' obviously isn't going to turn up anything. 

Any Greener
Yearn Green
Near Energy

Or, if I decide to start a Dir en grey tribute band:

Near En Grey


----------



## leandroab (Apr 25, 2011)

onetimeoneplace said:


> Enema Once Polite


----------



## Guitarmiester (Apr 25, 2011)

Irrigates Mute
Ragtimes Uteri
A Tiger Mustier
Smearier Tug It
Meatier Tug Sir
Aerier Smug Tit
Reraise Gum Tit
Easier Gut Trim
Image Turrets I
Mirage Trite Us
Mega Trier Suit
Arguers Time It
Air Rite Mug Set


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 25, 2011)

"Crumbiest Totes"
"Become Tits Rust"


----------



## pink freud (Apr 26, 2011)

Funk Pride


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 26, 2011)

Lama Stem


----------



## MFB (Apr 26, 2011)

MFB
MBF
FMB
FBM
BMF
BFM


----------



## Necris (Apr 26, 2011)

Since my user name doesn't come up with anything interesting I used my real name.



> Rare Bi Schmos
> Screams Rib Oh
> Creams Orb His
> Crabs Sore Him


Prophecy? Anagram based erotic poetry? You decide.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 26, 2011)

I used "Foolish Mortal" since "Xaios" comes up with very few results, none of them cogent.

Some of the more interesting ones:

Hailstorm Fool
Mortal Foolish  (seriously, this was 2nd from the top)
Roam Foothills 
Half Riots Loom
Loofah Sir Molt
Frail Homo Lost 
Floral Shit Moo


----------



## littlephil (Apr 26, 2011)

Help Ill Tit 
Hell Tilt Pi
The Pill Lit
Tell Phi Lit
Lept Hill Ti
Let Hill Tip

Most of mine make no sense!


----------



## techjsteele (Apr 26, 2011)

My results:

Leech Jet Set
Ejects He Let
Ejects Eh Let
Eject He Lest
Eject He Lets
Eject Eh Lest
Eject Eh Lets
Eject She Let
Eject Hes Let
Select He Jet
Select Eh Jet
Elects He Jet
Elects Eh Jet
Elect He Jest
Elect He Jets
Elect Eh Jest
Elect Eh Jets
Elect She Jet
Elect Hes Jet
Lech Tees Jet
Lech Tee Jest
Lech Tee Jets
Chest Lee Jet
Chest Eel Jet
Techs Lee Jet
Techs Eel Jet
Etch Lee Jest
Etch Lee Jets
Etch Eel Jest
Etch Eel Jets
Etch Eels Jet
Etch Else Jet
Etch Lees Jet
Tech Lee Jest
Tech Lee Jets
Tech Eel Jest
Tech Eel Jets
Tech Eels Jet
Tech Else Jet
Tech Lees Jet
Sect Heel Jet
Sec He Jet Let


----------



## Antimatter (Apr 26, 2011)

A Rant Em Tit

Best one out of all of the ones I got.


----------



## Curt (Apr 26, 2011)

put my full name in because there was literally nothing for just my screenname.

Curtis Williams = Racism Will Suit


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 26, 2011)

Nothing for poopyalligator. I am slightly insulted


----------



## ayambakar (Apr 27, 2011)

This thread is old as heck but it's still good lulz 

mine got:

A Karma Bay 
Baa Mark Ya
Baa Yak Arm
A A Bark Yam
A A Bay Mark
A Baa Ark My
A Bark Maya
A Bark Am Ay
A Bar Yak Ma
A Bra Yak Ma
A Bra Yak Am
A Bay Ark Ma

my username, by itself, means "roasted chicken" in english 

EDIT: put my real name and got this gem: Anal Wail Gum Win


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 27, 2011)

Chewy Ti
Chewy It
Cite Why
Chit Yew
Itch Yew
Witch Ye
Itchy We
Tic Whey
City Hew
Icy Thew
Icy Whet


----------



## ry_z (Apr 27, 2011)

If I include my middle name, I can get:

Neon Gardener Orgy lol
Green Ornery Gonad
Gene, Ornery Dragon
Granny Rodeo Genre
Argon Drone Energy metal


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 27, 2011)

If i put my full name in it i get 65,218 results


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 27, 2011)

Cranky In Yo
Any Rocky In
Yak Cry In On
Ya Rocky Inn


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 27, 2011)

Man, I got some sweet ones! 

Evangelic Turf
Creative Flung
Reactive Flung
Cleave Turfing
Cigar Eventful
Calving Refute
Cleave If Grunt (LOL Haloz)
Cafe Rivet Lung
Fecal Giver Nut
Angelic Vet Fur
Rectal Five Gun ( >_> <_< )

That was entertaining.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 28, 2011)

Damn Gift Form
Fang Drift Mom
Gaff Dorm Mint
Tram Dong Miff


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

no anagrams for me either


----------



## thedarkoceans (Apr 28, 2011)

hahahahahahahah my anagrammed name is ANAGRAM I ahahahahahha (my true name is Gianmaria,i am italian)


----------



## thedarkoceans (Apr 28, 2011)

and if i put "djentlemen" it gives me :
1)Meld Jennet (wtf?!)
2)Lend Jet Men (lol)


----------



## Skyblue (Apr 28, 2011)

I used Skyblue: 
Be Sulky
Blue Sky
Lube Sky
Bye Sulk
Bey Sulk
Bulks Ye
Bulk Yes
Buys Elk
Busy Elk
Buy Elks
By Elk Us


Definitely some funny ones  



for my real name I got like 8000-ish results, so I'll just post a few- 

A Roguish Moon
A Rousing Homo squint 

Roaming Ooh Us (lolwut)
Amusing Ooh Or
Roam Using Oho (I don't always roam, but when I do, I use Oho. ) 

A Hog Iron Sumo
A Rough Is Moon
Sigma Oh On Our
Orgasm Ooh I Nu (ok seriously wtf) 



this is fun


----------



## littlephil (Apr 29, 2011)

I just put my full name in;
Inhaled Jail Nipples 
A Inland Hippies Jell
A Phalli Spieled Jinn
Ahead Pile Jinn Spill
Annalised Jell Hip Pi
Japanned Pile His Ill
Dahlia Peeps Jinn Ill
Paladin Penis Jell Hi 
Salad Hell Pipe Jinni
Halals Led Pipe Jinni
Japan Held Lilies Nip
Japan Hid Penile Sill

Thats just a few out of 83,000!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 29, 2011)

Internet Anagram Server : Anagrams for: Bloody Inferno

Too many.


----------



## CD1221 (Apr 29, 2011)

We Envy Clotted Newt 

Doc Lent Envy Wet Wet


----------



## Jakke (Apr 29, 2011)

It didn't come up with anything on my username, so, I took my real one:

Bark Ho Joint
Boar John Kit
Hair Job Knot
Khan Job Riot
Jato Hob Rink

+about 370 more


----------



## Vidge (Apr 29, 2011)

Eh, only one for me, and its nothing good.

Id Veg


----------

